# Your best punch recipe???



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

I am looking for a great alcoholic punch to serve @ my party in a cauldron so if you have one that is a hit and you love, please do share!

Also, found some great party shot glasses that I thought some of you might be interested in. They had them @ a bar I went to and I asked where they got them and they gave me the website. With the popularity of shots such as Jager Bombs where the liquor is dropped in the mixer at the last minute or they are mixed together right before you take it, these shot glasses are great (but can be used for any kind of shot that uses a mixer along with the liquor). The transparent plastic cup has a built in shot glass in the middle and room to pour the mixer around it so when you take it they flow simultaneously. Anyways, enough of my explanation...the picture shows what I am talking about far better than I can describe it so check out the link. They are definitely really cool (AND reusable & dishwasher safe)!

Since this is only my 2nd post, it won't allow me to include the link (you must have 3 posts under your belt) so I will reply to this post with the link. Sorry!


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok here's that link...

http://www.precisionpours.com/pages/power_bombs.html


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

I use an extremely simple & easy to make punch that is always a big hit. With everything else to do for our Halloween parties it's nice to be able to throw together a fast punch that is also fast to remake & refill.

Keep in mind my parties are huge so this recipe is for a big cauldron.  Modify it for less or more people, the best thing about this punch is you really can't ruin it. 

Use:

1 Gallon Red Hawaiian Punch
2 Cans Frozen Orange Juice or Frozen Lemonaide (add frozen, without water)
1 2Liter Bottle Sprite or Squirt soda
Add Smirnoff Raspberry Twist Vodka to taste/potency 

Wait until right before you are ready to serve to mix this punch as it tends to go flat overnight.

Of course the punch bowl that you use is just as important as the punch itself. I always use a big cauldron and love to drop nice little surprises into the punch...gummy worms, eyeballs, green radioactive glowsticks make the punch look good and ghastly...etc

Happy Haunting! Hope this helps!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

This makes a great dark red color and contains very little sugar.

2 qts grape crystal light
2 gts rasberry ice crystal light
64 oz light cranberry juice
1 liter club soda
Barcardi Limon (or light) to taste

I've made a punch fountain & since this recipe has no pulp & very little sugar it hasn't damaged the pump. I just make sure to flush water thru the pump at the end of the night so the inside doesn't get gummed up.


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Last year I used champagne and pomegranate juice. Mixed it in a cauldron, and added dry ice! I also got pomegranate seeds and froze them in very small ice cubes. I poured seeds in a few glasses by the cauldron too. And the look of the drink with the seeds is great!
Easy and simple and delicious – not to mention full of antioxidants!!!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh what I would give to be 21.

ummm.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Recipe? We don't need no...

Our punch recipe is basically this: every time someone else shows up with a bottle, the bartender pours a little into the cauldron, then adds a splash of punch base. Also, we throw in some watermelon (complete with rinds), oranges (complete with rind), and various soft drinks (complete with empty can). The resulting flavor changes from hour to hour and the appearance (rinds, cans, plastic rat, etc) adds to the overall ambience.


----------



## Dutchess Ravenwaves (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh wow! I love that idea LV Scott T!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you, Dutchess! I guess the first year, the bartender didn't know about the bottles of punch base. It turned out a little strong. One guest said, "Someone walked by with a cup of it, and all of my facial hair fell off". The next year, everyone refered to it as the 300-proof punch.

Hey, we learn from our mistakes... AND BOY, DO WE LEARN A LOT!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

LV Scott T said:


> Hey, we learn from our mistakes... AND BOY, DO WE LEARN A LOT!


The lucky ones do anyway, or are they the smart ones?.......hhhmmmmmm Now what does that say about me? Must be a slow learner, cuz I don't always catch it the first time around!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I just read a recipe for a great drink called "frog in a blender" 
google that if you are going to use glasses.
All I remember is you need to rough blend limes and orange slices so it kind of looks like frog guts.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Always a hit and always all gone.

mt dew surprise and it is a nice green color

2-2 liters mt dew
1liter of ginger ale
2 packs of lime kool aid
1 liter of grain(ever clear)
8 oz of lime vodka
1 can of pineapple chunks
I let the pineapple chunks soak in the alchol all night and serve them in shot glasses because they are strong.The drink however is very good and is not strong.But so potent.I also do jello shots with lime vodka and lime jello so they are alike in flavor.


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryadread said:


> I use an extremely simple & easy to make punch that is always a big hit. With everything else to do for our Halloween parties it's nice to be able to throw together a fast punch that is also fast to remake & refill.
> 
> Keep in mind my parties are huge so this recipe is for a big cauldron.  Modify it for less or more people, the best thing about this punch is you really can't ruin it.
> 
> ...



What color does this punch turn out to be?


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

We served a punch called "Green Grog". 

It was a hit with all the guest and the color is fluorescence green!

Serves about 25- 8 ounce drinks.
INGREDIENTS
2 (12 fluid ounce) cans frozen limeade concentrate 
2 (12 fluid ounce) cans frozen lemonade concentrate 
2 (2 liter) bottles lemon-lime flavored carbonated beverage 
1 (750 milliliter) bottle rum 
2 quarts lime sherbet 


DIRECTIONS
In a large pot, combine limeade, lemonade and lemon-lime soda. Stir in rum (add more to taste if desired.) Mix in the lime sherbet. 


We found the recipe on ALL Recipes
You can read other people reviews at:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Green-Grog/Detail.aspx


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Sarry for bumping this up, but I'm sure more of you may have found some ideas by now.

Also, just wanted to say Cage; that *Green Grog* sounds fantastic! I think I'll be making some of this! I've saved the link so I won't forget!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I make a "witches brew" punch and serve it in a big couldron every year - I usually end up repeating the recipe below about 3-4 times through the night. Party is usually 8 PM until about 2-3 AM. 

1 Gallon of Hawaiian Punch
2 Liter bottle of Sprite
1 Large can of Pineapple Juice
1/2 of a 1.75 Liter Bottle of Bacardi Rum
1/2 of a 1/75 Liter Bottle of Vodka (any brand)
1/2 of a 750 ML bottle of Malibu Rum
I also cut up oranges and pineapples and throw them in - those pieces of fruit are VERY potent by the end of the night.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I wouldn't call this a _recipe _exactly, but a funny story:

One year in all the rush and panic of the last-minute party preparations, I forgot the punch. Had the cauldron all ready, but nothing to put in it. My sister and brother-in-law (who live next door,) drink 7&7. So she had a couple bottles of Seagrams and some 7-up at her house. We threw it in the cauldron, added a couple drops of green food coloring, everybody loved it, everybody got @#*&faced and had a great time. As a matter of fact she had to go home and get more further into the evening!!!

That was my last punch experiment. Usually we just serve beer, wine, and tequila shots for the more adventurous!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MHooch said:


> I wouldn't call this a _recipe _exactly, but a funny story:
> 
> One year in all the rush and panic of the last-minute party preparations, I forgot the punch. Had the cauldron all ready, but nothing to put in it. My sister and brother-in-law (who live next door,) drink 7&7. So she had a couple bottles of Seagrams and some 7-up at her house. We threw it in the cauldron, added a couple drops of green food coloring, everybody loved it, everybody got @#*&faced and had a great time. As a matter of fact she had to go home and get more further into the evening!!!
> 
> That was my last punch experiment. Usually we just serve beer, wine, and tequila shots for the more adventurous!!



Mhooch,

I like you more and more girl with every post of yours that I read


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's my punch recipe which is served in a cauldron (of course) but with DRAMA. I have a small aquarium pump at the bottom of the bowl which gets siphoned up and out of the mouth of a whole head mask...see picture

I cannot use anything with pulp due to the filter so I usually just buy cheap red hawaiian punch, add some cans of concentrated juice, a bottle of seltzer for the fizz, and sometimes some grape soda to darken it up a bit and add some more sweet and fizz. We use vodka to taste. Everything is chilled before hand, but by the time the punch warms up, so is everyone else!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Charmed28 said:


> Last year I used champagne and pomegranate juice. Mixed it in a cauldron, and added dry ice! I also got pomegranate seeds and froze them in very small ice cubes. I poured seeds in a few glasses by the cauldron too. And the look of the drink with the seeds is great!
> Easy and simple and delicious – not to mention full of antioxidants!!!


Is it a 50/50 mix?
Do the pom seeds sink or float?

Sounds very different but cool.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

For those of you that add dry ice, I have a few questions. I've never used dry ice so am curious.
Do you dump it right into the punch?
Does it fog in the cold punch?
How do you keep people from scooping a chunk into their glasses and hurting themselves?
Because I heard you had to put it into a bowl that is placed in the punch bowl and warm water added to it to make it fog.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> For those of you that add dry ice, I have a few questions. I've never used dry ice so am curious.
> Do you dump it right into the punch?
> Does it fog in the cold punch?
> How do you keep people from scooping a chunk into their glasses and hurting themselves?
> Because I heard you had to put it into a bowl that is placed in the punch bowl and warm water added to it to make it fog.


OOOH good question ish, I would like to know the answers to all of that as well.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Dry ice IN punch is just an accident waiting to happen. Too risky!

However...We've served our punch from a "bubbling, boiling, toiling cauldron" before.

Bought a REALLY big plastic cauldron from Party City. Found a very large stainless steel mixing bowl that would fit inside and another one that is quite a bit smaller turned upside down into that.

So now you have the cauldron, larger metal bowl to hold the dry ice, and a smaller one turned upside down to place your punch bowl on so it remains steady. 

Chunk up some dry ice and place it in the larger steel mixing bowl, add some warm water to that, it will begin to "fog" immediately.

You can then fill your punch bowl and then,.. OOoOoO foggy punch !

If you want the effect to happen the second your guests arrive, get your ice in the bowl, and your punch already in the punch bowl and use a funnel or something to get that warm water into the dry ice and it will be very impressive.. as though you are making a witch's brew right in front of their eyes!

If you really want to go the extra measure, get a large twig wreath. Something large enough for the cauldron to kind of nestle into. Put red/orange rope lights or twinkling red or orange lights into the wreath. Crinkle up some cellophane and tuck it into the wreath with some near the edges. Plug in your lights and set your Brew on fire!

As to our fave punch recipe, we like a good champers/sherbert punch. 

One botttle of champers 
Half liter of gingerale
1 cup of fruit punch or any type of non-pulpy fruit juice.
Pour all that into your punch bowl. ( You CAN add a cup of fruit flavored vodka to this if you want it to have bigger kick )
Top with several scoops of sherbert. Lime makes a good green brew but orange has it's qualities, too! The berry sherberts tend to get dark and dingy so they would be great for something spooky as well. Just be sure to keep your ingredients VERY COLD and if replenish your sherbert often. To keep our colder longer we place the fruit punch in shaped molds and freeze. AS it melts it adds to the flavor but keeps it colder longer!

Just a thought or two!

Enjoy!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*BooDacious, I love this idea. Thanks for sharing it, i definatley have to use this idea. Really i love the whole idea with the twigs and lights and cellophane. I think that will make such a cool effect. I have just one question and I realize this may sound stupid, but what is champers? *


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm so glad you like the ideas and it's not a silly question at all!

Champers = champagne!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*LOL! I had a feeling but wasnt sure. Thanks again. 

P.S. Love the avie*


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Boo-Dacious is right. You really don't want to be putting dry ice into the actual punch. Swallowing dry ice is bad. 

One problem I frequently had with dry ice is, it can actually freeze up whatever it's in. Plus, once the water the dry ice is in is cold, the ice stops working. Soooo, I discovered that if you stick one of those rope lights into the water/dry ice (being careful that the wire part of the rope light is not submerged), the heat given off by the rope light will counter the dry ice's freezing. Plus now you've got glowing dry ice. Pretty neat.



IshWitch said:


> For those of you that add dry ice, I have a few questions. I've never used dry ice so am curious.
> Do you dump it right into the punch?
> Does it fog in the cold punch?
> How do you keep people from scooping a chunk into their glasses and hurting themselves?
> Because I heard you had to put it into a bowl that is placed in the punch bowl and warm water added to it to make it fog.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*that brings back memories*



LV Scott T said:


> Recipe? We don't need no...
> 
> Our punch recipe is basically this: every time someone else shows up with a bottle, the bartender pours a little into the cauldron, then adds a splash of punch base. Also, we throw in some watermelon (complete with rinds), oranges (complete with rind), and various soft drinks (complete with empty can). The resulting flavor changes from hour to hour and the appearance (rinds, cans, plastic rat, etc) adds to the overall ambience.


Really BAAAAAD experience with this many years ago
We used to call it "Hunch Punch."


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

The best punch I have made for a Halloween party? This was when I was living in a house with a really good seedless tangerine tree. I had been watering and feeding the tree that year, and it put out--hundreds of oranges if not more than a thousand. All seedless.

It was simplicity itself to go out and grab about a hundred small oranges and squeeze them to get a couple of gallons of juice. FRESH juice, squeezed a few hours before the party. Pour some of that into a big punchbowl with an equal amount of Hawaiian Punch. Spike that with a good helping of rum, to taste. Voila! A formidable punch. And the fresh fruit juice makes all the difference. It worked very well. And the punch was gone--really fast.

This is all done to taste, no recipe at all, but this is not hard to do because it's just a few ingredients and you can adjust the amount of rum to be appropriate for whatever party you're trying to have.


----------

